# deer archery, so close video tall buck



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe next weekend


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Cool video!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice video, better luck next time.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. Get that chance a few more times and it might work out. That is why archery hunting is so much fun.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, that was a cool video! I love seeing other locals hunts


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. That was cool!!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

This is my first year archery hunting. Much easier with a rifle


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

On a rifle hunt more times than not you would never experience anything like it. Chalk it up to a learning experience and a memory that won't soon leave


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

It was really nice to get it on video to see how it all played out


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

what should have I done different?


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

im headed back in the morning


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Man, that was close. It's hard to tell stuff with camera angles. I was shoutin', "How the hell is he just walking up the deer?!" until I saw the caption that there was a bush between you. Did the wind swirl? This is my first year with archery too and I'm in Cache. Maybe a belly crawl up to the bush? Then rise up on the side of the bush smoothly where it feels like you're going too slow but you have good control and make a clean swift shot. Easy for me to say watching it from my armchair! Nice job getting that close either way. Good luck.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

i went back up on thursday and saturday. Couldn't find them again.:sad:


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

and still not an elk in sight


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cool looking buck and cool video. there really nothing you could have done.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

man this hunt is hard


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

So the first video actually has 2 bucks. the other you can see when im in the frame his head and antlers move in the top right just in front of the pine trees. Looks like a nice tall buck as well


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

well the elk hunt for the cache spike unit is over. Did anyone get an elk in that unit?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A buddy of mine shot a spike.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think I would have done anything different than what you did.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd have drawn back when you could see antlers, then sidestepped left a few yards to clear the bush. 

Either that or hunker down before he was alert and hope he feeds left or right of the bush.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

well my hunt is over, tag soup for me


----------

